# Hairless babby!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Meet little Cabra! He is 14 days old now (pic taken yesterday) and he is one out of my rex litter I had born, well..14 days ago xD

Had the babies out, snuggling them yesterday and I thought something was wrong with him, then I thought "wait a minute o3o" and with the help of Amber, who confirmed that he is in fact, hairless *does the hairless dance*

I recently lost the litters grandfather, Chup, who was also hairless and had been wanting more, so this little guy (I *think* it's a male, I actually can't remember lol) is a wonderful surprise and along with at least one of his rex sisters, has gotten permission to stay here =D










I look forward to watching his hair disappear, but I wonder, where does the hair go? D= I haven't seen any little black hairs in the nest.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Yay! A hairless I have three hairless males pups right now. I really want a black hairless Bub because they are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

How much hair he's lost over the last two days =O

He currently looks like a little super villian xD now I just want a whole litter of em o3o

going from being cute to being...cute...er lol


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

He is so cute! I really want a hairless one. <3


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow they get hair then it goes.
Learn things everyday


----------

